# Grandwave 30 Help



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I Have This Reel And It Is A Sweet Reel But I Am Having Problems Blowing It Up. Some Casts Are Long And Smooth But Others Are Nightmares. What If Any Thing Can I Do To This Reel? First, Is It Worth Magging And Second,if So Is This Something I Can Do Myself Being That I Have Limited Experiance With Breaking Down A Reel To It's Guts. Is There An Instrucional Link I Can Use Or Should I Just Send It To Someone That Knows What They Are Doing? Again, I Love The Reel And Can Put It Out There At Times But I Am Very Inconsistant W/my Power Casts And Seem To Blow It Up When I Realy Need It To Count..thanks In Advance


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

couple of questions, what size line, how full is the spool, and what size brake blocks are in it now. Sometimes there are no brake blocks installed in a new reel.

You can 

A. start out with the large brake blocks

B. Underfill the spool a bit to help control it. I also recommend 20lb test line, if using 17 underfill it a bit more (less line)

C. Tighten up a tad on the end cap spool tensioner. ( Don't over do it!)

D. Put heavier oil in the bearings.

If it is still outta control you can glue a small magnet to the inside left plate.


THere are adjustable mag side plates available for that reel, but I understand they are currently tough to find, and IMO not necessary.

Resist the urge to "kill" the cast, work on smooth delivery, this will take care of many issues.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Josh,


Just to follow up on that. Not than I am an expert caster myself. Lord knows I was right there with ya that night we were blowin up our conventionals at the point. Daylight is another story for me though.

Anyway, i watched you cast a few times....didnt wanna say anything, but since you are asking for help......i thought your OTG cast needed some work. It seemed like it had too much forcefulness about it instead of smooth delivery. Fundamentally, your motions and mechanics seemed strong, but I would just focus on being smoother with it.


Think of it like a golf swing. Its not raw force and power that makes a good golf shot. It's proper mechanics and fluidity in the swing. Watch some of Tommy's videos.....very fluid caster.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

S/c

I Bought This Reel Off Line So I Don't Realy Know If Anything Has Been Modified Or Taken From It...it Seems To Be Untouched But I Wouldn't Know Being That This Will Be The First Time Tearing It Apart. So I Guess What I Need To Do Is Find Some Kind Of Schmatic (spelling Sux) Or Something That Can Walk Me Through It Before I Can Even See If It Has Break Blocks In It Or Try Magging It. I Know That Sounds Stupid But I Guess You Gotta Start Somewhere...20lb Line = Yes And I Do Under Spool It Unlike My Baitcasters But It Seems Like Sometimes It's Smooth And Other Times It's Just Plain 
Out Of Control. I Know Alot Of It Is My Technique Like You Said But I Just Fill Like At This Point After A Few Months W/it I Should Be Much Further Along W/controling It. There's Got To Be Some Kind Of Break Down On The Reel And Modifications Somewhere..isn't There ??

Thanks Again


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

You do bring up a good point after having it for a few months you should have it down. There may be no brakes in it at all and if thats the problem there's an easy cure for it. I would contact Daiwa directly and see if you can get a Grandwave manual....the old one.



Just think how many dogsharks we missed out on by blowing up the whole time! LOL 







DORIGHT said:


> S/c
> 
> I Bought This Reel Off Line So I Don't Realy Know If Anything Has Been Modified Or Taken From It...it Seems To Be Untouched But I Wouldn't Know Being That This Will Be The First Time Tearing It Apart. So I Guess What I Need To Do Is Find Some Kind Of Schmatic (spelling Sux) Or Something That Can Walk Me Through It Before I Can Even See If It Has Break Blocks In It Or Try Magging It. I Know That Sounds Stupid But I Guess You Gotta Start Somewhere...20lb Line = Yes And I Do Under Spool It Unlike My Baitcasters But It Seems Like Sometimes It's Smooth And Other Times It's Just Plain
> Out Of Control. I Know Alot Of It Is My Technique Like You Said But I Just Fill Like At This Point After A Few Months W/it I Should Be Much Further Along W/controling It. There's Got To Be Some Kind Of Break Down On The Reel And Modifications Somewhere..isn't There ??
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It is very easy to check if brake blocks are installed which is where I would start.

A buddy of mine kept blowing his up and I finally covinced him to open it up and look, lo and behold no brake blocks!

On the left side plate there are 3 screws holding the plate to the side of the reel. Remove these 3 screws and tip the reel on its side with the left side plate facing up. Remove the sideplate (you can push the spool up against the side plate to aid removal if it seems stuck ) and you will see a small axle on the spool, this is where there should be brake blocks installed. 

If there are none, then check the box the reel came in and put in a set of red brake blocks. IF you don't have any in the reel or the box, I would get some from a reel shop. If the blocks are installed, I would then think about thicker oil in the bearings, this will require more work to tear the reel further apart. rocket fuel liquid grease will help tame these larger spools down.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> Josh,
> 
> 
> Just to follow up on that. Not than I am an expert caster myself. Lord knows I was right there with ya that night we were blowin up our conventionals at the point. Daylight is another story for me though.
> ...


I MUST ADMIT..I WAS SO PISSED OFF ABOUT THAT....THERE WE WERE NUNE OTHER THAN THE HOLY GRAIL OF FISHING...THE POINT...AND I BLOW ME REEL RIGHT OFF THE BAT AFTER HOURS OF PRACTICE AND PREPERATION...I LOVE MY SPINNER BUT IT WAS ME "LAST RESORT" LITTLE DID I KNOW HOW QUICKLY IT WOULD BECOME MY GO TO ROD...MY WIFE EVEN SAID SHE NEW I WAS PISSED...BUT DIDN'T WANT SAY ANYHTING CAUSE SHE'S BEEN RIGHT THERE WITH ME WHEN I'M LAUNCHING IT ACROSS THE LAKE LIKE A CHAMP....

YOU ARE RIGHT THOUGH ... I THINK WHEN I AM PRACTICING I AM MUCH MORE RELAXED AND LOB IT OUT THERE NICE AND EASY RATHER THAN TRYING TO FORCE IT OUT...I'M SERIOUSLY CONSIDERING A TRIP THIS FALL TO A CASTING CLINIC W/TOMMY OR SOMEBODY LIKE THAT..

THAT WAS KINDA FUNNY THOUGH...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

schematics for the reel should be available on the Daiwa web site, but you really don't need one just to check to see if the brake blocks are installed.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> It is very easy to check if brake blocks are installed which is where I would start.
> 
> A buddy of mine kept blowing his up and I finally covinced him to open it up and look, lo and behold no brake blocks!
> 
> ...


I'LL BE LOOKIN AS SOON AS I GET HOME. THANKS ALOT FOR THE INFO. I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHAT I FIND...MY LUCK IT'LL BE MAGGED, BLOCKED AND READY TO ROCK...LEAVING ME AS THE CULPRIT...OH WELL...PRACTICE,PRACTICE, PRACTICE...RIGHT..


THANKS JUSTIN I'LL TRY AND GET INTOUCH W/THEM TODAY..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a GW 30 that I magged..since ther is so much intrest in this reel lately I will do a photo how to and show how I did mine..It's easy peasy


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

barty b said:


> I have a GW 30 that I magged..since ther is so much intrest in this reel lately I will do a photo how to and show how I did mine..It's easy peasy


BARTY...YOU ARE THE MAN !!!!!!!!! THANK YOU...MAYBE I CAN RETURN THE FAVOR SOMETIME...:beer: ...AS LONG AS IT HAS NUTHING TO DO WITH TACKLE IN ANY WAY...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Grandwave 30 Stationary Mag*

Remove the LEFT sideplate (3 screws)









Next remove the brake pin from the spindle..This can be pulled out with needlenose pliers.









Next remove the large outer brass brake ring from the left sideplate assmbly









As you can see I took 4 magnets from a mag elite,stacked 2 together and super glued them to the plastic ring where the large brass brake ring came from. Only allow about 1/8" between mag stacks.
You can't have The brakes AND the mags..Not to worry,the mags are plenty. If not add another stack..Remember to reverse your polarity on each stack. The reason for stacking 2 mags is two fold..first the gap between the spool and the mag is too wide with only 1 mag. Second you get the benifit of 4 mag strength with 2 mag space.
I have thrown up to 6 oz so far without blowups..not even any fluff. Still getting about 140-150 yards with no wind. 

Sorry about the fuzzy pics..My camera sucks.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Barty, look like I have to dust off my gw30 to do this conversion.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Barty, have you tried glueing magnets on the other side so you don't have to mess around with the brake pin or the brake ring?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Bible Material there Barty B....by the way....the check is on the way for the 525


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> Bible Material there Barty B....by the way....the check is on the way for the 525



famous last words...

"Check is in the mail"


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> famous last words...
> 
> "Check is in the mail"


No worries..The reel is in MY BAG  Till the check clears


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Hey Barty, have you tried glueing magnets on the other side so you don't have to mess around with the brake pin or the brake ring?



I believe the tolerences are to tight on that side, For the magnets I had.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

barty b said:


> I believe the tolerences are to tight on that side, For the magnets I had.


So, you're saying that if I were to use bigger mags, the other side is an option. I'll try it out when the mags gets here and let you know.


----------



## Destrega (Jul 10, 2006)

I have magged my GW20 and a SHA30 on the gearbox side,its much easier and can be removed or used in conjunction with brake blocks.

There is about 5mm (guessing not measured) or so between the side plate and the spool.When I only had one magnet which wouldn't get close enough I just used backing (layers of tape in my case) to bring it closer.

But I got tons of magnets from a harddrive I busted open so now I just glue one on the side plate and then stack more on top of it till im happy.

I'll post pictures in a while,but really it's pretty easy.


----------



## Destrega (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres my harddrive magnets (cut up with pliers as there massive) all nice and rusty,but still work fine.

I has another magnet glued beside it to add more magnets,which I don't need but can't be bothered getting it out.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

barty b said:


> No worries..The reel is in MY BAG  Till the check clears




HAHA! Trust me....my checks always clear! Just take it to the bank soon so I can get my reel before we leave for the point in LESS than 2 weeks:beer:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> HAHA! Trust me....my checks always clear! Just take it to the bank soon so I can get my reel before we leave for the point in LESS than 2 weeks:beer:


Get mine to the bank first! 

J/K - whatcha gonna do with all that cash barty? Hmmm- new gear? 

Check went out as planned,


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Get mine to the bank first!
> 
> J/K - whatcha gonna do with all that cash barty? Hmmm- new gear?
> 
> Check went out as planned,


sort of..I gotta finish paying for a custom connoflex gambit 24 and a custom anyfish anywhere.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I'M ASSUMING THAT THE BLOCKS ARE THE LITTLE RED GUYS HANGING ON TO THE SPOKE OR BRAKE PIN AS BARTY SHOWED..BUT I DON'T REALLY UNDERSTAND WHY THESE WOULD HELP..SHOULD THEY BE ABLE TO SLIDE SO EASILY ON THE PIN? THANKS...AND I THINK I WILL TAKE OR SEND MY REELS TO SOMEONE FROM NOW ON !! I TOOK THE OTHER SIDE APART AND STAYED UP TILL 12:00 PUTTING THE THING BACK TOGETHER....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

DORIGHT said:


> I'M ASSUMING THAT THE BLOCKS ARE THE LITTLE RED GUYS HANGING ON TO THE SPOKE OR BRAKE PIN AS BARTY SHOWED..BUT I DON'T REALLY UNDERSTAND WHY THESE WOULD HELP..SHOULD THEY BE ABLE TO SLIDE SO EASILY ON THE PIN? THANKS...AND I THINK I WILL TAKE OR SEND MY REELS TO SOMEONE FROM NOW ON !! I TOOK THE OTHER SIDE APART AND STAYED UP TILL 12:00 PUTTING THE THING BACK TOGETHER....


Centrifugal force throws the brake block outwards where they ride against the outer ring, the friction of the block against the ring acts as a brake to help control the reel.

Yes they need to be able to slide outward on the axle they ride on. 

I don't understand why you took the right side apart unless you were just curious.

You should be able to do some minor maintenance on the reel yourself, at a minimum servicing the beraings by giving them a squirt of fresh oil now and then. No need to dissassemble the enitre reel tho.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Centrifugal force throws the brake block outwards where they ride against the outer ring, the friction of the block against the ring acts as a brake to help control the reel.
> 
> Yes they need to be able to slide outward on the axle they ride on.
> 
> ...


ME NEITHER....I'M A LITTLE O.C.D WHEN I GET TO TINKERING W/THINGS AND WAS WARNED AS I TOOK IT APART THAT I'D BE SITTING THERE A WHILE BUT DIDN'T HEAD THE ADVICE...ALL IS WELL NOW THOUGH...THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

they work.....quick tip.......cut two small pieces of a wd40 spray nozzle off and use them as your brakes.


----------

